# Great Plains Offering



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a fair sized spread for your consideration.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...acres_for_sale/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Are they attempting to strike while the iron is hot?
Just a little curious why a large outfit making money would be looking to liquidate or downsize?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If anyone is interested in the Colorado portion I would be happy to be your real estate broker.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I lived in Burlington in 1970-71. Population of Kit Carson County and Burlington was around six thousand people. Last census shows just over eight thousand people. The county is large 2,162 square miles.
Lots of wheat and corn and sugar beets.
I had the chance to buy a half section for 25k but for a 16 year old working part time bagging groceries and hauling silage at 1.50 per hour I was content on just keeping my 1953 Ford Crown Vic running.
I think the area is losing a lot of population and the migrant work force may be reduced as well.

I did have fun drinking 3.2 coors beer and driving the section roads. First and worst hangover I ever had.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

This is the 2nd Auction if I am not mistaken.


----------

